# Shorts with Thin Chamois



## gearloose (Feb 25, 2007)

For the last several years I've worn Cannondale Classic Shorts on longer rides, 60 to 100 miles, because they have a thin chamois. These are their low end (cheapest) shorts. I've tried their more expensive shorts and those of other manufacturers, but the C'dale Classics and my derriere play well together for longer rides. Shorts with a thick chamois don't work for me over about 45 to 50 miles.

I learned recently that Cannondale is no longer selling their own shorts and have gone to Sugoi shorts. I tried a pair of the Sugois with their thinnest chamois, and they're OK but not great.

I have one pair of the C'dales left which I'm saving for centuries.

Anyone out there like me who prefers a thin chamois? What brand/model are you wearing?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, my old Campy shorts have a thin chamois. They're also my least favorite shorts. I agree that the modern penchant for thick thick thick is kind of annoying but I have a feeling that that's what sells.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Kucharik makes shorts with leather chamois, probably won't find anything thinner than that. They are in wool shorts. I haven't used a leather chamois in lots of years and know nothing about the Kucharik's except they are gonna be high maintenance.

Wool Shorts Traditional Kucharik

They also have a few different chamois and shorts, but you'd have to research those.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Entry level DeMarchi stuff (sold at Competitive Cyclist) is pretty thin.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Nashbar's shorts have a thin chamois. I much prefer my thicker PIs for longer rides but they're also 3x the cost.

Nashbar Isolation Shorts


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Get some "Tri" stuff -- those have usually a thin chamois
(e.g., Castelli Body Paint Tri shorts)


----------

